# Juice Concentrate's vs. Vintners Harvest Wine Base



## Dend78 (Jan 29, 2013)

I looked around and found nothing right to the point I was looking for.




What is the difference? I personally havent used Vintners Harvest Wine Base yet but I was thinking of giving it a try.

What do you personally prefer and a little background as to why?


----------



## kk1224kelley (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm would love to know to the same thing, as I am also thinking of getting a vinters harvest product.


----------



## Dend78 (Jan 29, 2013)

glad this may help someone else 




a little side note I can get a pack of 8 64oz things of Jumex Peach Nectar for 20 bux from walmart, what would be better and why?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 29, 2013)

I've been tossing the idea of adding Vinters Harvest to my Melomel recipe to increase the fruit, I watched a video of a commercial Mead amker and he did just that, added his fruit in nylon bags, then added the fruit wine base.

I'm not sure what would be better, or why, but, this is the info that I found on Nectar from a quick search:

United States Department of Agriculture requirements which state that nectar must contain 25-50% juice, although, There are no industry standards and so you can have a fruit nectar having fruit juice from anywhere in the range of 0-100%.
A nectar is a drink that contains lesser percentage of fruit juice and has other ingredients such as preservatives and sugar.

This is a bit confusing, but I think I'd probably stick with the Vinters harvest, or try a small batch with Nectar to see what it becomes.


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 29, 2013)

This just our feelings. We did 4 different Vinters Harvest and made 3 gallons batches (not 5 gallons).
We did red raspberry, peach, black current and blueberry. They were thin and no discernible flavor in any of them about a year later.

I added 100% pure extract (to match the flavor) to each and then simple syrup and they came out good.
I combined 1 gallon of red raspberry and peach and had 2 gallons and then added homemade vanilla extra and it was quite tasty.

If I were to make them again and most likely will not, I would add a lot of fresh or frozen fruit to the primary at the same time. Maybe even a few bananas or raisins.

For me it was a good way to get my feet wet in wine making.

Do a search here because this has been brought up a few times and others fell as I do. Search Vinters Harvest.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 29, 2013)

I wouldn't make a wine using the Vinters harvest alone, absolutely not. I will however use them to boost the fruit in anything from Dragon Blood to Berry Bliss Melomel, like I stated in my last post, after seeing a pro do it, I can see how it can boost the flavor of a wine made with fruit.
There has to be other wine bases available that are better, no?


----------



## Dend78 (Jan 29, 2013)

Sammyk said:


> Do a search here because this has been brought up a few times and others fell as I do. Search Vinters Harvest.




i did  googlefoo fail 

thanks for the info though



the nectar i was looking at was 30% juice per 64oz container which yeah like you said pumpkin whats the other 70%


----------



## SBWs (Jan 29, 2013)

Check this LINK 

They say these will make 5 gallons of wine, but what I did was set aside 12 oz for a flavor pack and to sweeten. I used the rest to make a 3 gallon batch (meaning about 3 1/2 gallons total in primary to end with 3 gallons). Strawberry was very good with lots of flavor.

I will add, I wouldn't follow the instruction for making wine on their web page, to me they are off a bit from how I make my wine.


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 29, 2013)

*SBWs* did you make any other besides the strawberry? I was brand new when I made these but I can see how saving some for back flavoring would help. I was more concerned about following the directions for 3 gallons since I was new.

Still somewhat of a newbie!


----------



## SBWs (Jan 29, 2013)

Sammy, These aren't Vinters Harvest they are a strong concentrate. They come in a half gallon container. You can also buy pint containers from them but have to do that over the phone. One of my future projects is to make a 3 gallon batch using their Muscat concentrate and then flavor with a pint of their Apricot juice. 

I have used the Vinters Harvest to make Cranberry and it comes out good but a little thin. That's even with a 3 gallon batch. What I do is blend with some Concord for body. 

I've also used Vinters Harvest Black Current to make a port style wine that I would put up against store bought ports. But that one has other stuff done to it to add body, mouth feel and so on. Recipe for that one called Lucky Lady Port Style Wine is on my BLOG.


----------



## Rodnboro (Jan 29, 2013)

I tried the Black Currant (3 gallons) and it was thin and not very good. I guess it could be tweaked or modified like Sammy did to help it.


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 29, 2013)

Rodnboro 
I added black current extract and inverted sugar and it is great now. It is a favorite!


----------



## Dend78 (Jan 30, 2013)

thanks for the link's and the info i may have to look into one of these


----------

